#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  iemand Gezocht

## Noralana

Salaam, 


ik weet niet of ik dit hier kan of mag plaatsen maar ben van belgie, en ben op zoek naar een meisje dat afkomstig is van holland en hier is komen wonen. we is volop bezig met mensen frauderen en beliegen ze gebruikt de naam Amira el Ouazzani of Amira el Morabit. kennen jullie haar en ze zit ook veel op de chat van maroc.nl kan er iemand mij helpen ?

----------


## Noralana

Staat ook bekend als Hanan jebli help pleas

----------


## sofia123

> Salaam, 
> 
> 
> ik weet niet of ik dit hier kan of mag plaatsen maar ben van belgie, en ben op zoek naar een meisje dat afkomstig is van holland en hier is komen wonen. we is volop bezig met mensen frauderen en beliegen ze gebruikt de naam Amira el Ouazzani of Amira el Morabit. kennen jullie haar en ze zit ook veel op de chat van maroc.nl kan er iemand mij helpen ?


hallo, mss kan ik van dienst zijn mag ik je email

----------


## sofia123

salaam , is nog iemand bekend met deze vrouw

----------


## Mezelf_man

ik vraag mezelf af hoe ze fraudeert via internet

----------


## sofia123

Is iemand nog in contact Met Haar

----------


## fir

weet je waar ze woont ongeveer in belgie?/\\gr

----------


## Moussaa

salaam, ik ben zelf ook in de maling genomen door ene Amira El jebli........ graag zou ik je vragen of je al wat meer over haar weet, want ik probeer ook achter haar aan te komen

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

waar komt ze vandaan dan uit Belgie?

----------


## faatjje

gebruikt ze ook de naam M. (el) Hassnaoui?

----------


## Noralana

ja pm me als je er wat aan wilt doen ...

----------


## Naylatie

> ja pm me als je er wat aan wilt doen ...


 hoe is het afgelopen? Zij doet dit nog steeds

----------

